# METEOROLOGÍA > Sequia >  ¿Actuación de las presas?

## George Stobbart

Cuando se producen las épocas de sequía, ¿cuál es la forma de actuar de las presas?

Es decir, ¿abren parte de las compuertas para que no se sequen los ríos o se cierran para que haya suficiente agua para el abastecimiento de las poblaciones? Imagino que será un compromiso entre los dos términos, y si es así, ¿dónde se puede conseguir esta información?

Gracias por sus respuestas.

----------


## frfmfrfm

Yo creo que lo principal es el abastecimiento para las persona y su salud ya que cuando hay poca agua la calidad también empeora. Aunque como tu bien dice debería haber un equilibrio entre las dos cuestiones.

Un saludo, Francisco.

----------

George Stobbart (20-abr-2017),Jonasino (21-abr-2017)

----------


## Jonasino

La gestión de un embalse puede ser muy variada y no generalizable. Depende dfe su capacidad, emplazamiento, ciclos de lluvias y deshielos en la zona etc. Por otra parte están factores como el uso a que se destina el agua (consumo, riego, producción eléctrica, contención de avenidas etc). Es imposible establecer una pauta general pero evidentemente como dice frfmfrfm el consumo humano siempre será un factor primordial en la gestión.

----------

frfmfrfm (21-abr-2017),George Stobbart (24-abr-2017)

----------

